# Hummingbird



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Is stuck in the garage, buzzing around the ceiling and getting between the door and the ceiling.  found him/her last night. moved the feeder inside and still there this morning. I moved the feeder lower and outside hoping to lure him/her out.  I don't have a net or anything I can throw over and it moves too fast anyway. Only recourse I see is to wait for it to tire itself out and then catch it, afraid then it will be too late. any suggestions?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Yay! It's out. I moved the feeder to the grill just outside the garage and it lured it out! I was so worried about the little thing I had nightmares about it all night!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Good thinking!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's what I do ,too 8. I have a hanger to hang the feeder on just under a raised garage door. That way they don't get confused and keep flying above the door.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> That's what I do ,too 8. I have a hanger to hang the feeder on just under a raised garage door. That way they don't get confused and keep flying above the door.


The feeder hangs about 10 feet away from the garage door, just outside Katie's bedroom window. I think one was chasing another away and got in. I have been leaving the garage door open, because it is quicker to get to the coop that way. (automatic opener broken) I'll just take the long way round anymore


----------

